# New or Used



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

I have really been kicking around the idea of learning to bow hunt. so I went up to west Houston archery to get some education. the folks there helped me out a lot, I looked shot and priced out a few bows. but when its all said and done I couldn't see my self spending over a grand for a brand new working setup.

my question to the 2cool brain trust is... for my first bow, should I get a used or new? 

with the new, I know I'll have reliability and one heck of a good start to bow hunting but it's going to cost 1200 for something I may not like later.

on the other hand I could go out and buy a used bow but who says the used one I buy isn't going to cost me a grand fixing and setting it up. another fear is getting into junk bow that needs more work than I knew about, costing me a lot of money and ruining the fun in everything. 

what did most of you do for your first bow? just bite the bullet and buy what you know works or did you buy used and spend a little money to make it how you wanted it. 

thanks in advance!


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Lots of guys trade very slightly used bows in every time a new model comes out so there's always a good selection of quality used bows available, but you may have to wait for on that will fit you. My idea... Go to a real bow pro shop and get measured for your draw length, draw weight range, ask about brace height, anchor points, types of releases, axle length differences... and decide where in those parameters you need to be for your perfect bow. Then start looking for used models that fit those specs, or ones that can be modified to them. Find one you like, make a deal, buy it and take to the pro show and get it fine tuned for you, new string, updated rest, sights, arrows, etc. and start shooting. have fun!


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

^totally agree. 
I got mine used a few years ago and got lucky because the guy left all of his accessories on there. I didn't have to change a thing. When you add a high quality sight, drop away rest, good arrows, good stabilizer...etc, the price stacks up real quick. 

The biggest deal is finding the bow that fits you best as a shooter. Lots of great bows out there, but everyone is different; Don't be surprised if you walk in wanting one bow and walk out with another!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

teamfirstcast said:


> Lots of guys trade very slightly used bows in every time a new model comes out so there's always a good selection of quality used bows available, but you may have to wait for on that will fit you. My idea... Go to a real bow pro shop and get measured for your draw length, draw weight range, ask about brace height, anchor points, types of releases, axle length differences... and decide where in those parameters you need to be for your perfect bow. Then start looking for used models that fit those specs, or ones that can be modified to them. Find one you like, make a deal, buy it and take to the pro show and get it fine tuned for you, new string, updated rest, sights, arrows, etc. and start shooting. have fun!


X2 on that


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

WHA has cheaper bows. You can prolly get all in for $6-700 (guessing). 

For your 1st bow buying used is ok. You just need to make sure you find a bow that suits you.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

If you know your draw length and draw weight range, put a feeler out for a used bow. You might be surprised what kind of responses you get.


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

A lot of good advice on here. I have a backup bow and its a bow tech tribute. It was top of the line in about 2008, more or less, and I probably paid about 16-1800 for it rigged out with everything ready to hunt. Well a couple years later I bought a top of the line bow and now that one just sits in perfect condition. But if I were to sell it I could only get 400 maybe 500? So what I'm getting at, like everyone else said, you can get a nice bow for cheap. Just take it to a real bow shop (not gander mountain or academy) and have them look at it and tell you if anythings wrong. Post your location and people will be happy to refer you to a local shop that will help you out. Then meet the seller of a used bow there and have it looked over. Just my opinion. Good luck


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for all of the advice. Since I have the time I'm going to go the used route. I don't mind shopping around and doing some home work but what it sounds like is, I need to find a Real bow shop. 
I live in cypress just north of Houston but I work in deer park so I don't mind traveling for a good shop. 

When I went to WHA they told me I have a 27in draw. So if anyone does have a bow that they think would suit me, feel free to message me. Also,
Does anyone have any good bow shops they recommend. Besides WHA? 

Thanks again.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

JBUCK, I have an older bow that I have not used in a long time. You can come get it and see if you like it. If you like it maybe it is worth $40. Maybe someone on here will tell us if it is a good enough beginner bow. If you can't use it you don,t owe me anything.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

You went to the right place

Mr Rick has set up all my rigs.

Great folks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

TeamFirstCast in post #2 nailed it. Just because it is used it is by no means junk. Some people are such they will buy the latest and greatest each year. Many bows made these days will last for many years. Go thorough a pro shop that can measure you and fit you! Personally I would not trust a big box store at this. It sounds like you are about to enter the most fun and most educational type of hunting there is, bow hunting. Nature is special!!!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*bow*

Check pm


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a pse brute x. 60 lb (checked at wha at 63 lb) adjustable draw and pull. This is a ready to shoot bow. I even have 5 arrows. My son gave it to me to start bow hunting again. But I am a duck hunter. New a few years ago was about $560 I think. I only tested it a few times. Make me an offer.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

*used*

Got into bow hunting a few years back (though this year was my first true season with a bow). Wasn't sure if i would like it so i decided to go used first. Found a good deal on a used Diamond (by Bowtech) a few years back. Did my research before i bought it from the guy. I did not shoot it once until after i took it to Santa Fe archery to let them replace the string and set it up for me. Bought some arrows and a quiver. Spent about $500 total for everything. Been shooting this bow for a few years, now i'm about ready for a new one. Have learned a lot over the last few years on what i like, dislike, really need and don't need. I would suggest to go used to see if you like it first.


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I have since been given a free bow to tinker with and learn what I like and don't like and just over all shooting. It's a Parker "buck hunter" the draw isn't perfect but it's close so I've been shooting some what consistent. The last two days I couldn't miss so full of confidence I went out and bought a six pack of muzzy broad heads. Well, I just let a few fly and I feel like I'm back at square one. 

Tomorrow I'll be on the other side of town so I plan on making the trip to Santa Fe archery. To see what they can offer me as far as fitting, shooting form and future bows. 

I'm still looking for a quality used bow so if you have one that you think would fit my needs just send me a private message. 

Once again, thank you guys for helping me take the leap. I'm already addicted, I know it's going to be awhile but I can't wait to post a picture of the first bow hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Santa Fe Archery is where I get all my stuff and all 3 of our bows serviced and tuned up. I took a lesson and then signed my bows up for lessons too. Good folks there for sure. Any good bow shop will be able to adjust the draw length and get you set up right.


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

If you are addicted now just make sure you don't start shooting a long bow or re-curve with no sights. Talk about frustrating and gratifying at the same time!!! Can't play like I used to with a bad shoulder but it is fun.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Used, for sure. Yesterdays "New Hotness" is today's "Old Busted". It is also against the "rules" to move any accessory to "New Hotness" because it was somehow contaminated by being used on "Old Busted". OBTW all bows are only worth less than half of what you paid for it once the cash register drawer shuts. I shoot a PSE Durango that is almost 20 years old. It still has an honest 30 yard first pin and will shoot "minute of elk" groups at 60 yards all day long. Every time I get "New Bow Fever" I ask my self is it new or is it really better, I still shoot my Durango. Also after shooting it for almost 20 years I REALLY know that bow! Get yourself a good used bow, good sights and rest and shoot it until you know that bow inside and out and in 5 years you can save enough money from resisting new bow fever to afford an elk or mule deer hunt in CO or NM........a SECRET few people will admit, is that guided hunt is less expensive than one year's lease fee in South Texas.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

I'll offer another opinion, go with a lower end, but quality new bow. Martin makes some nice bows. I have a Martin Cheetah I bought back in 2009 and it is still going strong. Most "high end" bows are so expensive due to the advertising and marketing costs. Many "lower end" bows have very similar tech. on them. Just make sure you get something that has a high brace height, parallel limbs, and I would opt for a single cam. It is easier to "tune." A good pro shop is your best friend and will save you LOTS of headache.
It is ok to mess around with a bow, even if it isn't quite a fit for you but, I wouldn't try hunting with it. You need to get the draw weight, draw length, arrow spine and knock point/kisser/peep set-up by a competent pro, just for you, to hunt with it....

You found out your bow now isn't tuned by the broadhead tipped arrows flying off on you when compared to the field points you have been practicing with. If you get a bow that is set up for you, tuning is much simpler...the pro shop will help with this, esp. the paper tuning. Your field tips and broadheads should hit the same spots on a properly tuned bow. Also, when I shot fixed heads, I had better luck with larger, 2 blade fixed heads like Magnus. They worked better for me.

Good luck on your pursuit.


----------

